# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي > Researches and Articles in Criminal Law >  Ways to Help Prevent Identity Theft

## هيثم الفقى

How to fight back against Identity Theft.
Identity theft is a very real and growing problem today. Did you know that there are some sophisticated criminals that can take your credit card number from your use of an ATM? Here are some tips that may prevent a long and costly court battle to regain your identity and your good credit.

Tip Number One- Always hide your PIN number. When typing your PIN number onto a keypad, even if you think no one is watching, cover the keypad with your free hand. Remember, cameras can be really small and strategically placed.

Tip Number Two- Check your restaurant receipts. If your credit card number is on it, scratch through it before leaving a copy on your table. It is very easy for identification criminals to take receipts from restaurants or even the garbage, and get important information from them.

Tip Number Three- Check your bank statements thoroughly. Sometimes it is not just large purchases that will show on your statement. Many small purchases may have been made. If you do not check your statement, you may overlook the beginning to a real problem. Also, if you believe you have lost your card, cancel it immediately. Many people wait to see if they can find their card before calling in. This is a mistake that can cost you a lot of heartache later.

You do not want to have to spend thousands of dollars on attorneys and legal fees to clear your good name. Follow these simple steps now and avoid big problems later.

*ABOUT THE AUTHOR:* Vernon Smith
Vernon H. Smith III is an Atlanta area attorney who has dedicated his practice to representing individuals who have been accused of crimes. A graduate of both the University of Georgia and the University of Kentucky, Mr. Smith has been practicing criminal defense law exclusively for the past eleven years.

Copyright Law Offices of Vernon H. Smith III 
More information about Law Offices of Vernon H. Smith III


View all articles published by Law Offices of Vernon H. Smith III

----------

